# My Cart



## bannerminis (Mar 1, 2011)

I am so excited as my cart is nearly finished but they have asked me 2 questions about the cart and I havent a clue.

1. Swingle tree fitted with either curly hook or loops?

2. Width required between the shafts at the tug stops i.e. the narrowest point (is this based on my own horses width?)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 1, 2011)

1. You can either have a hook at the end of your singletree to put the slot end of your trace over or you can put the trace right over the bare wooden end of the singletree and then use a leather loop to go over the trace and through a hole in the end of the singletree. I prefer to have the hooks as they are a little less likely to have the trace slip off or break off.

2. Yes the width of the shafts depends on the width of your horse. Usually with a Mini it is around 18" to 20" but measure the width of your horse where the tugs would be to be sure and remember to add some allowance on either side. If you have another cart at home that fits him it is easiest to measure the width of those shafts.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what they mean by "loops" on the singletree. They might be referring to a closed, welded loop end where they intend you to attach snap shackles or perhaps even roller bolts although I doubt that last. Frankly I would ask them what the advantages are of each and what they mean by "loops!" Most American harnesses, CDE or show style, have slot-end traces which you'd use with a hook-ended singletree.

If I recall correctly my carts are about 19" between the tugs for my narrow 33.5" gelding but don't hold me to that. As Lori said you'll want to have them far enough apart that your horse can flex and bend his ribcage but not so far that the tug loops are stretched away from the saddle.

I'm so excited for you that you'll get your cart soon! We can't wait to see pictures of the Bennington.

Leia


----------



## Katiean (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a cart with Loops. It is a big screw eye that is welded to the top of the single tree on each end. I hate them. I have plans to take my single tree down to the neighbor that welds and have him put hooks on the ends. I think I prefer a hook that has a spring clip so in any weird situation the traces will not back off of the hook.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 4, 2011)

A little tad of additional information...the singletree(swingletree)that MiLo describes where you would slip the slot in the trace over the tapered end of the s'tree, then bring a thong over it and down through a hole in the s'tree(not the ONLY way to fasten trace to this type of s'tree, but the most common way, esp. in mini carts)...this type is made out of wood, and is known as a 'sword-end' singletree. You are not likely to find this type on a Bennington,

I replaced a sword-end singletree with one of a different length on a mini Meadowbrook I had once. I also used/installed the 'spring-loaded' trace keepers on that replacement singletree(got all from Witmers), and was happy with them...that said, I did not give that cart 'hard' use, so can't say how those trace keepers would hold up under severe service.

(I have the 'original' Bennington mini cart(which is somewhat larger than their latest version, which I'd order in a heartbeat IF the shipping weren't a KILLER this far away!); it has the 'curly hooks', and I've been quite satisfied with them. I LOVE the look of the newer, smaller, LIGHTER-WEIGHT Benny; hope you'll post pics of yours once you have it!!)

Margo


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I sent off the info but havent heard back from Sue. I will be making final payment next week and fingers crossed I will have it the week after that.

My harness is coming next week and I had it made in the style of the carriage harness and it was made by Plas Equestrian who are based in Wales.

Dont worry I will be taking lots of pics


----------

